# thinking of adopting a senior



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

We have been thinking of adding a 2nd dog to our family for some time now. We have been preapproved at our local shelter. We want to be certain though that the choice we make is a good fit for us. Having said this, there is an old gal there that has touched our hearts. She is 9 1/2 years old but still seems to have lots of spunk left in her. I can't help thinking that we could make the last couple years of her life special. This is a no kill shelter but not sure how long they would keep a senior. She's been there since July. I'm trying to be realistic about the whole thing, there are many reasons I can talk myself out of it and many reasons I can talk myself in to it. 

Any advice, comments, experiences to share?
Here is the link

http://www.monctonspca.ca/animaldescription.php?id=1357


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Seniors are the absolute BEST! As soon as I am able to adopt again it will be a senior. 

I can't say enough good things about them and there are certainly way too many needing homes.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

the only downsides to seniors are health, and your shortened time with them. once you've prepared yourself financially and emotionally for that... i would definitely say go for it. i've had 2 dogs more than i've had 1 and its really not that much work (solid training helps a ton).

also, having a recently turned 10yr old female with a lot of spunk... i'd adopt her in a heartbeat. aside from HD, her health is perfect.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

She's beautiful and what a wonderful thing to do. I'd say go for it. Can you set it up so that Bogart can meet and spend some time with her?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomShe's beautiful and what a wonderful thing to do. I'd say go for it. Can you set it up so that Bogart can meet and spend some time with her?


I so agree!!

go for it


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If you can afford it and are prepared for the short time you may have with the dog, definitely go for it.


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

I think we may bring Bogart to meet her tonight. Thinking they would do ok he's a pretty calm guy, for a young dog, he's got an old soul


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Please let us know how it goes. I've always felt Dogs are a gift from G-d, so I'm thinking your latest present is waiting for you at the Shelter.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Then go for it


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

If you can prepare yourself emotionally, then I think it's one of the most wonderful things someone can do. It takes a totally unselfish person to be able to overlook their own feelings and give their heart and home to one of these wonderful souls. 

We never know how long someone is going to be in our lives. There is no guarantee that a young dog will live a long and healthy life. We take our chances each and every time we commit our lives to them.

Good luck and I'll be anxious to see what you decide. Thank you for considering this grand 'ole gal!







She's gorgeous!!


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

_I'm trying to be realistic about the whole thing, there are many reasons I can talk myself out of it and many reasons I can talk myself in to it. _

Aw, Tasha is beautiful. 

I've developed a motto for adoptions. ONLY SENIORS. Even my seven year old niece loves the older ones better than the younger ones now. She explained why last evening as we were talking about older dogs:

"They're not crazy like puppies."
"They just want to sit beside you all the time and listen to you."
"You can have fun with them when you want to, but they'll leave you alone if you just want to have some quiet time, like when you need to do your homework."
"They're easy to teach tricks because puppies don't sit still long enough to pay attention."
"They're just so sweet."
"You know you don't have a lot of time with them so the time you do have is better time, because you make it that way."
"They are good teachers."
"You get to have another grandparent."

From my own perspective:

I personally haven't found that they cost any more than the younger dogs I've had. A health issue is a health issue, young or old. It also depends on your approach with an older dog, such as if you would treat a terminal illness or not, how aggressive you would want to be, etc.

You do have to be someone who copes with end of life issues well. I have fellow volunteers who I'm certain could never take on older or young unhealthy dogs because they already operate in depressed, fearful, or worry mode and that type of situation really puts them on edge. 

Without our interventions, the odds are against the old dog who will most likely die or suffer alone. The difference we can make in an old dog's life is huge. It's also empowering, to know you can elevate this dog in life, from the life of cinderella, out the concrete asylum for castaway pets all the way up to your happy castle where she is sure to be pampered like a queen. Of course, it's YOU who will be her servant, hehe, and love every minute of it, I'll bet.

I'll also mention that in terms of mobility with my older dogs, very little stopped us. There are many creative ways to get around IF needed, such as bicycle buggies, wagons, slings, sleds, etc. Just need to think creatively and have a lifestyle to go with a dog who is slowing down in life, as most of us baby boomers are these days, hehe. There are also many many websites that are catering to people with an aging pet in terms of clothing, assistive devices, nutrition, problem solving, etc.

It's definitely not for everyone, but for anyone on the fence, there are more reasons than not to adopt an older dog.

In fact, would love to hear more checklists of why TO and why NOT TO.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

My dog will be turning ten in January and he has as much energy as my four year old. Nine doesn't have to be "old".

In terms of the bond - most people I know who have adopted an older dog have developed a bond very quickly.

I hope you can help this nice girl. It must be tough to find herself homeless again.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I got Nina-the black dog in my avatar-when she was 8, but an old 8 when she came to me. She got younger and more playful before she started aging. She was a foster failure and I loved her so very much. If I could go back I would do it again. She was never a problem, asked for nothing, and enjoyed everything thoroughly. She let the cats sleep with her in her bed, watched the young dogs with amusement, and became my oldest dog's constant companion. She was a treasure.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

_Nine doesn't have to be "old"._

Missed that, good point dd. My 'middle-aged' child, Matsi, is nine years old. I was thinking more along the lines of 12-14 years old, which is the age I shoot for these days.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

My 26 year old stepson took it upon himself to go to the local animal shelter yesterday and is bringing home a ten year old GSD female today whose owners were evicted and relinquished her. I can't wait to see her and help him with her. He fell in love with her at the shelter and the shelter staff were so glad that someone wanted this sweet senior. 

Shannon


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I live for seniors, but you all know that. I say, go for it.


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

your posts have touched me deeply, and have only made me want to bring this girl home more. DH and I brought Bogart to the shelter last night. We brought them in to a fenced in area and let them meet first on leash then off. She pretty much ignored Bogart completely, with the exception of one smell of the bum







After seeing she wasn't interested , he wasn't all that interested either. I was pretty pleased with their meeting, at least there was no growling. We took them for a walk together, and at one point they were walking side by side, touching, Tasha was kind of bouncing off of Bogarts side once in a while like he was a springboard lol.

Apparently she's turned 10 since she's been at the shelter which is fine, she's got some arthritis in her hind legs which is to be expected. Her teeth are not ideal, which is also to be expected. But all these things scare DH a bit which I understand. He wants a bit more time to think about it, which I also understand. We have a good relationship and our dog/dogs are a part of our life, a part of our family and we both have to be on the same page when it comes to welcoming a new member. I wanted to come back on here with a happy story and pics. I thought about avoiding the post all together cause I feel a bit of shame. I'm not saying we have definitley made up our mind not to take her, but we both have to be sure for her sake and for ours. Again, thanks to all of you for your beautiful words, you are all beautiful people .


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Can we get her posted in nonurgent?


----------

